# stairs



## Alex_B (May 18, 2007)

high contrast again, comments welcome:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 18, 2007)

SWEET! 

This is what all your images need in my opinion. 

But than again, I love contrast.


----------



## Alex_B (May 18, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> SWEET!
> 
> This is what all your images need in my opinion.
> 
> But than again, I love contrast.



Well, you like contrast just the way LaFoto likes the colour green 

Maybe I should create an image with both so you will both like it


----------



## schumionbike (May 18, 2007)

Nice photograph, I like how the steps disappear as it go up!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 18, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Well, you like contrast just the way LaFoto likes the colour green
> 
> Maybe I should create an image with both so you will both like it



Sounds deluxe!


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

schumionbike said:


> Nice photograph, I like how the steps disappear as it go up!



that is an interesting detail. nice to see someone realised


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2007)

How come nobody comments on your sky... rofl  Mom always liked you better.

Nice shot by the way.


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

thanks.



mysteryscribe said:


> How come nobody comments on your sky... rofl



because it is totally blown out .. and does not matter 

I should have mounted in something interesting there .. like Josephine Baker with some bananas ...


----------



## New England Moments (May 19, 2007)

PURE EX-LENT SHOT!!   Composition perfect/ great shot of lines and curves

         Don't get any better!!   Great Job!!  

THIS IS A WALL HANGER!!


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

New England Moments said:


> PURE EX-LENT SHOT!!   Composition perfect/ great shot of lines and curves
> 
> Don't get any better!!   Great Job!!



Thanks 



> THIS IS A WALL HANGER!!



My wall is rather picky though!  I haven't put up a single photograph yet .. just one drawing made it up to my walls so far ...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2007)

well if you want you can hang one of mine lol


----------



## [JR] (May 19, 2007)

Well it definitely is quite impressive... but it looks like its crashing onto you...


----------



## Alex_B (May 20, 2007)

[JR];893363 said:
			
		

> Well it definitely is quite impressive... but it looks like its crashing onto you...



I see what you mean, that did not really occur to me before you mentioned. but now I see that having those bulky stones in the centre, pointing right at your chest, seems a bit threatening and leaves not much space to breathe.


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 20, 2007)

nice B&W, nice composition, nice shot
I had better crop most of the sky to keep our attention on the crawl


----------



## Alex_B (May 20, 2007)

MrMatthieu said:


> nice B&W, nice composition, nice shot
> I had better crop most of the sky to keep our attention on the crawl



Hmm, I agree it would gain some balance then ... but then again it is hard for me to lose the top right of the image. let me think ....


----------



## LeighAnn (May 20, 2007)

Once again, very nice image.


----------



## Mohain (May 20, 2007)

Wondeful shot. A classic! Certainlt one for the wall :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

thanks both


----------



## jlbrew3 (May 22, 2007)

I too am a huge contrast fan and I love this shot, it's great!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 28, 2007)

jlbrew3 said:


> I too am a huge contrast fan and I love this shot, it's great!



Thanks!

I am never sure if I overdo the contrast though  depends on my personal taste on the day I produce the image ... might hate it on the following day


----------

